# What would you like to see?



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

OK everyone,

This got me thinking after reading the Ice Truck thread. What HW's cars or trucks would you like to see made into a slotcar? I know this is mainly a JL site but I like some of the off the wall cars HW's put out in the 60's early 70's. 

Dave


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

*Here is my list.*

1. Paddy Wagon
2. Red Baron
3. Python
4. Silhouette
5. The Demon
6. Tri-Baby

Dave.


----------



## Hart racer man (Jul 24, 2004)

68 to 70 roadrunners, demqns, rebel machine [amc]71 mach 1,superbird,67 to 71 el caminos


----------



## Hart racer man (Jul 24, 2004)

70 cougar eliminator, 70 torino, 70 cyclone, all with spoilers, window slats, and rear wings. OOps I'm dreaming to much :drunk:


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

avanti,nash metro,lead sleds,68 eldo,69 linc.cont.,78 linc.towncar,pantera,64 impala conv,70 ford p.u.,70 hemi cuda conv,


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Any of the previuosly listed would be fine. Can't wait for the next round of bodies. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

'72 Ford Grand Torino Sport (notchback please) Red with a white vynal top if possible


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> '72 Ford Grand Torino Sport (notchback please) Red with a white vynal top if possible


sounds cool but i dont care for ragtops on anything but luxury cars


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> '72 Ford Grand Torino Sport (notchback please) Red with a white vynal top if possible


 Goose like this










Ho-Custom makes it for either the X2 or Tomy AFX not sure which.

Thanks for the card  Did you get the Maverick???

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

The avenger otherwise known as the AMX/2 to the AMC people like me, even though it's already been done in lexan.


----------

